

What happens when you don't sanitize data input - amaranand
http://i.imgur.com/jWTXq.jpg

======
ebun
there was an xkcd comic with the same premise a couple of years back

------
rasikjain
pretty creative. did it work in real time?

------
sanotehu
and... did it work?

